# Internet in Morocco



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I posted a few weeks ago on the internet service of Maroc Telecom. It contained some inaccuracies, and has cost me 20 euros wasted. Below is hopely a way to prevent others making the same mistakes.

MT has a very fast 3G, almost universal coverage service that can be used in unlocked, MIFIs, dongles or tablets. The offer you want is the 3G+INTERENET offer for 10days. It will cost you 60MADS (£4:50) sim only, They say it is unlimited. It is not, it runs out at 4gig.
You can recharge it. 50Mads another 4 for a month, 100mads for 8gig for a month or 200mad for 16 gig over 2 months. Get the sim from most MT shops they are in town centres and Marjane supermarkets.
Recharging is NOT straight forward. We were told that we could recharge using the number in any teleboutique displaying the MT sign. They seem to be on every corner even in the remotest town.
Do as I did and buy an "express recharge" whereby they put yournumber into a handset and you throw you money away.
That is for ordinary telephone sims and wouldn't work on internet ones.
You must buy a scratch card type recharge, don't be pursauded it can be done otherwise! Then send an SMS to 555 containing the recharge code without spaces. Remaining credit can be found by sending a blank SMS to 580. Once mastered you will find that it is as good if not better than any network in europe.

Dick


----------

